# Lathe Chuck



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a 1/2 hp mini lathe and would like to buy a chuck for it. I read that I shouldnt put a full size chuck on my lathe. Ive narrowed it down to 2 choices and would like some opinions. Both are currently the same price so that point is irrelivent. I'm looking at the Barracuda Micro Chuck and the Nova Midi Chuck. I understand the Micro is a little more limited as to what it will hold but dont really know the limitations of the Midi. Or am I completely wrong and these are the same size chucks just from different manufacturers?

As for my projects, I havnt tried anything beyond pens yet. Looking to try some bottle stoppers and maybe a small bowl in the 4 to 6" range. Which is the better choice for what I'm looking to do? Thanks guys.

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CSC500.html

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2080325/28578/Nova-Precision-Midi-Chuck-with-Two-Jaw-Sets.aspx


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

For bottle stoppers you can get a mandrel that screws right onto your spindle. PSI has them, as do others. I personally like Oneway Talon chucks, but that's me.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> I have a 1/2 hp mini lathe and would like to buy a chuck for it. I read that I shouldnt put a full size chuck on my lathe. Ive narrowed it down to 2 choices and would like some opinions. Both are currently the same price so that point is irrelivent. I'm looking at the Barracuda Micro Chuck and the Nova Midi Chuck. I understand the Micro is a little more limited as to what it will hold but dont really know the limitations of the Midi. Or am I completely wrong and these are the same size chucks just from different manufacturers?
> 
> As for my projects, I havnt tried anything beyond pens yet. Looking to try some bottle stoppers and maybe a small bowl in the 4 to 6" range. Which is the better choice for what I'm looking to do? Thanks guys.
> 
> ...



I have both of the chucks that you are considering and will give a thumbs up to both. I feel that the Nova midi is a little better made but not to big for your lathe. I bought my Nova midi when I first started turning on a Jet 1014 and it served me well.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I bought this Nova G3 at Woodcraft for my small lathe and it works great.
I like the chuck key feature vs the Tommy Bars


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> I bought this Nova G3 at Woodcraft for my small lathe and it works great.
> I like the chuck key feature vs the Tommy Bars


 
I like this type of chuck. It's just like my Talon Oneway. The "Key" feature is a big plus.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

One of the magazines just did a comparison. Tommy bars require three hands or two hands plus the tail stock. I wouldn't be afraid to use a little larger chuck.
Dan Coleman


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I have had both tommy bar and key operated chucks and like both for different reasons. Tommy bar chuck less expensive lighter and thinner than key chucks which makes them ideal for use on mini lathes. Key chucks have wider bodies and reduce distance between centers, that could be a problem on some mini lathes unless remove tailstock. 

I use both hands mounting a blank in a chuck and many times bring tailstock up to assist in alignment before final tightening. Technically only use one hand to tighten chuck whether tommy bars or key chuck.

Had a no name chuck with tommy bars that was ideal for my Jet mini, used my Talon on 12” x 36” lathe, now on my 1642. Talon chuck worked okay on the mini, but preferred no-name. Gave that no name chuck to guy that bought my mini lathe. 

Follow chuck manufacturer recommendations for both swing and weight. I would not put a chuck weighting more than 4.5 lbs on a mini lathe. 

Nova G-3 is an excellent chuck for mini ammazon.com had them on sale with free shipping.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

You don’t say what size (diameter) your lathe is but I agree the Nova G3 is a very nice chuck. If you ever go to a larger lathe it will handle bigger items than a micro/mini chuck and still won’t be too large for a smaller lathe. The US service center still has the reconditioned G3 for $75 http://novatoolsusa.com/Reconditioned-Products_c10.htm
I don’t know about the PSI but the Nova Midi is direct threaded and can’t be moved to a larger spindle like a 1-1/4x8.
Have a generic tommy bar chuck and four Novas.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

My lathe is a 1018, 1/2hp. I never considered the G3 because I thought it was a full size chuck. Guess thats what I get for thinking, lol.

As much as I hear that one mentioned, it sounds like a steal for $75. Would anyone be nervous buying a reconditioned one?


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I have never bought one from the service center (they do have a warranty) but I purchased a couple from the bay with no warranty and have never had a problem. There is no telling why they were "reconditioned". One I purchased on the bay had the jaws installed in the wrong postitions, another was new and the reason for selling was "I never figured out how to use it" (on the latter the insert had never been installed).
There is very little to go wrong so I would not hesitate myself. I don't know if they will but I would call (instead of email) and ask for a free insert...you never know.:smile:


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

NCPaladin said:


> You don’t say what size (diameter) your lathe is but I agree the Nova G3 is a very nice chuck. If you ever go to a larger lathe it will handle bigger items than a micro/mini chuck and still won’t be too large for a smaller lathe. The US service center still has the reconditioned G3 for $75 http://novatoolsusa.com/Reconditioned-Products_c10.htm
> I don’t know about the PSI but the Nova Midi is direct threaded and can’t be moved to a larger spindle like a 1-1/4x8.
> Have a generic tommy bar chuck and four Novas.


I have both of the above but you may consider this one it is on sale with extra jaws http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CUG3418CCX.html This is a good price for the money. The first one PSI sent was missing parts because the box was damaged so they sent me another one (a complete unit) so than I had 2 chucks. I think some of the large chuck pins were missing.


----------

